# Summer Nuc Workshop in Maine July 16, 2011



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

The Cumberland County Beekeepers Association will once again be sponsoring a workshop on making Summer Nucs for overwintering as part of our program to promote sustainable northern beekeeping. 

The workshop will be taught by EAS Master Beekeeper Erin MacGregor-Forbes and participants will go home with two Vermont raised Queens from French Hill Apiaries and a divided nuc box to make your own nucs in your home apiary. 

Cost is $140 and includes two queens and the divided deep box. 

More information and link to the registration form here: 
http://overlandhoney.com/general/making-overwintering-nucs-workshop/

Best to all and your bees, 
-Erin


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

We still have a couple of registration slots open for the Cumberland County Beekeepers Association overwintering nucs workshop. 
Looking forward to a nice saturday with the bees and beekeepers.
http://overlandhoney.com/general/mak...nucs-workshop/

-E.


----------

